# Hoop Earrings



## CaptainMummy

We bought Paige a little pair of hoop earrings with lovehearts yesterday (she has had her ears done for 6 months now) and I put them in her last night while she was sleeping. They are tiny and dont really hang at all, just enough to go around her ear lobe.

Am I supposed to take these out when she is sleeping, or is it okay to let her sleep with them in?


----------



## mumnbean

If they are gold and not dangling, I would probably leave them in. Safer than having her grab them when they are out or loosening the clasp pulling them in and out daily. I have similar loops that only just reach around the lobe, and I only take them out every few months to give them a bit of a clean.


----------



## Miss_Bump

If Evie had her ears pierced i would only let her sleep in small studs.

Thats just me tho ;)


----------



## Katteh

I don't understand why she needs any earrings in at all, the only outcome is that she could potentially hurt herself, there's no benefit to her whatsoever.


----------



## freckleonear

To be honest I wouldn't be comfortable with a toddler wearing hoops at all, it's just too dangerous. Once she starts getting more mobile and wriggly she'll catch her clothes/face/hair loads, so it's just not worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## Baby France

I think that I would allow my child to wear studs but most definately not hoops at such a young age. She could get them caught and rip them out.

Everyone has different opinions on whether to get their childs ear pierced or not and I will always respect that people have different opinions, but hooped on an under 1yr old just doesn't seem very safe to me.

DD hasn't had hers done and won't until shes older.


----------



## 17thy

I have to say I would definitely not approve of her wearing hoops or ANYTHING that could catch on something. My daughter only has one ear pierced (had them both but one came out overnight and the hole closed up so we haven't redone it) anyway she had this little penguin earring on for christmas, just during the day, and it was small but hung just a couple millimeters off her lobe and got caught on her blankie and she was trying so hard to detach herself, screaming, god it was AWFUL, she stretched it and her ear was SUPER red. I have to say we were lucky it didn't rip, if i hadn't noticed when I did I'm sure she would have kept yanking to free herself. I have never been a fan of earrings for babies, nor did I have a huge problem with it but my husband was adamant about it. I have only had studs in her ear since. I have caught my own tiny little hoops on things. But I don't think I'd let my child wear any type of hoop until they were in school.


----------



## BunnyFace

My LO doesn't have aher ears pierced but if she did i'd probably take them out at night where I couldn't watch her incase she pulled them off and tried to eat them/shove them up her nose/etc :Flower:


----------



## 17thy

If a baby manages to pull earrings off I would think it would be pretty bloody and scream-y, not just trying to eat the earring lol.


----------



## XcupcakeX

Reading this made me shudder, its just too much of a risk for a baby/toddler to be wearing hoop earrings :nope: they could so easily get caught on something and tear her littles ears. She'll be getting into all sorts of mischief very soon. If she must wear earrings I would stick to studs for now untill she is much older.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I'd definitely not put hoop earrings in that young. Surely that's really dangerous.


----------



## CarlyP

I personally would find it uncomfortable to sleep in hoops, so all the wriggling that LO's do it their sleep, they probably will too.


----------



## xolily

if they are like sleepers and really around her lobe, like not dangling, i don't see the problem with leaving them in - aslong as they're not easy to open.
OH niece has had creoles in since she could swap from studs and they've never had any problems.


----------



## ablacketer

she isnt going to choke on them. and honestly I preferred hoops in my daughters ears because if caught they pop out easily, NOT tearing like a stud that gets caught. 

Put a hoop in your ear and pull, then put a stud in and pull. a hoop is going to do MUCH less damage to the earlobe than a stud.


----------



## Natasha2605

I wouldn't risk hoops in a toddler for all sorts of safety reasons. If another LO tugged on them at softplay or something by accident that would really hurt. Toddlers are constantly getting caught up in something or other and I'd say having hoops in at any point is just waiting on an accident to happen xx


----------



## bigbetty

There are 2 types of hoop earrings - you can get sleepers which have a hinge and are the same thickness all the way round, and just normal hoops which have a wire that goes through the ear and then fastens by being tucked inside the hoop. 

Sleepers are ideal as they just spin all the way through and are designed to be left in all the time. I would go with a pair that have no dangle though so she can't catch them or get her finger in and pull them out.

Although if she's had them done for 6 months the holes should be developed enough to leave them out overnight. 

I worked in a jewellers where I also pierced ears for 5 years before having Fran so used to get this question a lot xx


----------



## bigbetty

Oh and if you did decide to stick with studs then I'd recommend staying with the type used for piercing - they have backs that don't come off as easily. You should be able to buy the earrings even if you don't have a piercing done xx


----------



## caggimedicine

ablacketer said:


> she isnt going to choke on them. and honestly I preferred hoops in my daughters ears because if caught they pop out easily, NOT tearing like a stud that gets caught.
> 
> Put a hoop in your ear and pull, then put a stud in and pull. a hoop is going to do MUCH less damage to the earlobe than a stud.

Either COULD cause damage... so why risk it?:shrug:


----------



## v2007

Eeep, i would stick with studs. 

Hoops and toddlers make me shudder. 

V xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

They definitely wont rip her ear lobe, as they clip out very easily. Im not worried about her hurting herself from pulling them as they would just come out.

I never actually thought about taking them out at night, I guess I just assumed that they would close up!


----------

